
Notepad++ No Longer Code Signed, Dev Won't Support Overpriced Cert Industry - Torwald
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/notepad-no-longer-code-signed-dev-wont-support-overpriced-cert-industry/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19329330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19329330)

